# Business Partner in Australia



## clever (Jul 20, 2015)

We are looking fore individual resellers who want to earn extra by offering our books range and up-sell products to the market.
We are sharing majority of our income with best selling and active partners and therefore we have developed for you are the progressive plan of earning percentage for each book you sell: the more you sell the bigger your earning percentage.
After second sale we will return your 10% of earnings from the first sale as well. For the first 4 book sales you will get 10% cash back. Starting from the fifth book sale it's 15% till the tenth sale. On the tenth book sale you get 20% till the fiftieth book sale where you reach 25% and on the 100th book sale your cash back is 30% and you become our gold partner!
Your Benefits as a Partner
Majority of online shops have same terms and conditions for all the partners and this makes it unequal for those who is already working on the market for a while and just starting. Every successful partner should have better terms and conditions than starter.
Our gold partners have the following benefits:You can offer any price you want for your books to your clients as we give you % from your earnings from our standard price
As partner you collect all the orders from your clients and they don't need to visit our webpage as you will be submitting the order directly to us
You are allowed to create your own webpage to promote the books when you are a silver or gold partner and we will help you with marketing materials and resources
We offer start up trainings for FREE to our silver and gold partners to help them earn even more
We deliver the books directly to you and you decide the way to deliver them to your customers
Hurry up! Someone is already earning a lot by selling clever books!

For more details, please, contact us directly.


----------

